# A Little Thanksgiving Tip



## Simply_Nikki (Nov 18, 2007)

[video=youtube;qUv_FAL2jik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUv_FAL2jik[/video]


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 18, 2007)

That was a big turkey.


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 18, 2007)

[video=youtube;YVVkDLdPSSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVVkDLdPSSU[/video]


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 18, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> And another...



eeeeeewwwwwwwww!


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Nov 19, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > And another...
> ...


 
 That's just wrong... seriously wrong LOL


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 19, 2007)

My kids loved that clip. Thanks.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Nov 19, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> That was a big turkey.


 
 Which one???


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 19, 2007)

jaybird0827 said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > That was a big turkey.
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 19, 2007)

And Another...

Though it isn't for Thanksgiving, who cares?


----------

